

You make more money and I'll have better stories - andreipop
http://designcodelearn.com/blog/2012/12/07/you-make-more-money/

======
kevinyun
Great post! I couldn't agree more with your beginning words -- learning is
huge in life.

"The reasonable man adapts himself to the world; the unreasonable one persists
in trying to adapt the world to himself. Therefore all progress depends on the
unreasonable man." \- George Bernard Shaw

